# USB gerät trennen



## Grimreaper (10. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

seit ein paar Tagen erscheint bei mir nicht mehr das Symbol im Systemtray wenn ich USB Geräte anschließe, ich kann sie also nicht ordnungsgemäß trennen. Weiß jemand wie ich das Symbol zurückbekomme oder wie ich die Geräte anders trennen kann?

mfg Grimreaper


----------



## fUnKuCh3n (11. Oktober 2006)

Hey,

Also du gehst wie folgt vor:

Arbeitsplatz => Rechte Maustaste auf das Gerät => Eigenschaften => Hardware => Dort wählst du wieder das Gerät aus => Eigenschaften => Richtlinien => "Hardware sicher entfernen" sollte dort dann stehen


----------



## Grimreaper (11. Oktober 2006)

Als ichs grad ausprobieren wollte ist das Symbol genauso plötzlich wieder erschienen wies verschwunden ist. K. A. was da los war, vielleicht hab ich zwischendurch mal rebootet 

Danke trotzdem...


----------

